# Crash footage of a B-2 stealth bomber in Guam



## Grampa (Jun 9, 2008)

This gotta cost


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqri6fD6eM8_


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jun 10, 2008)

video was removed (link broken)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the link


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZCp5h1gK2Q_

Geez, that cameraman SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 10, 2008)

Air Combat Command - B-2 Accident Investigation Board

check the video files on the right side.


----------



## magnocain (Jun 10, 2008)

A B-2 costs about half the money as an aircraft carrier.
A B-2 (on average) has more value than something the same weight made out of solid gold.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 11, 2008)

Another liberal spoon fed from the media...


----------



## magnocain (Jun 12, 2008)

> Another liberal spoon fed from the media...


Hey 
I know what you mean though, I didn't think about those facts that way. I got them from a military podcast.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2008)

magnocain, my point is that these statistics are continually spit out by the liberal media and everybody eats them as if they are facts.

Example. Let's assume that you have an object that weighs as much as an mission loaded B-2.

336,500lbs X $875/oz X 16oz = $4,711,000,000

Even assuming the liberal statistics are going to include all of the amortized R&D costs, development costs, test validation costs, maintenance costs over the airplane lifetime and all of the bloody ground support infrastructure (shelters, hangers, equipment, etc), that is still twice as much as a B-2.

So let's look at worst case empty airframe (no fuel or weapons payload)

158,000lbs X $875/oz X 16oz = $2,212,000,000

That still is at the extreme end of the B-2 costs, again including all of the above additional items amortized over the life of the airframe.

Pretty hard stretch to make the B-2 vs gold comparison. That is why you should never trust a liberal journalist with 5th grade math.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2008)

Consider this...

Assume there is a 10% attrition rate of the original 23 B-2s built. Depending who you believe, the B-2 may be around for the next 50 years or longer. Say over that period 3 aircraft are lost, well I think the investment in this weapons system would be considered very cost affective.


----------

